# Θαλασσινές εικόνες και Ταξίδια - Seascapes > Ταξιδεύοντας - Journeying > Εμπειρίες  απο ταξίδι  με πλοίο >  Ταξίδι στην Βαλτική Θάλασσα

## Appia_1978

Γεια σας,
είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος, ότι η παρούσα ενότητα δεν είναι η κατάλληλη για θέματα τέτοιου είδους, αλλά δε βρήκα κάτι πιο σχετικό.
Μήπως θα ήταν σκόπιμο, να ανοιχθεί μια ενότητα όπου θα μπορούσε ο καθένας να γράψει κάτι σχετικό με τα ταξίδια του;

Έχοντας ταξιδέψει για 30 χρόνια μόνο στην Αδριατική και το πανέμορφο Ιόνιο, ήρθε φέτος η στιγμή να ταξιδέψω για πρώτη φορά στη Βαλτική θάλασσα! 
Συγκεκριμένα, μιας και τώρα θα πηγαινοέρχομαι πιο τακτικά μεταξύ Γερμανίας και Σουηδίας, σκέφτηκα ότι αντί να οδηγάω πάντοτε διαμέσου της Δανίας, μήπως να δοκίμαζα μια φορά τη Finnlines μεταξύ Travemuende και Malmoe.

Μεταξύ Γερμανίας και Σουηδίας, στον επιβατικό τομέα, δραστηριοποιούνται η Scandlines, η Finnlines και η ΤΤ-Line. 

Η Finnlines είχε/έχει μερικά ιδιοχαρακτηριστικά, που με έκαναν να την προτιμήσω:
Οι τιμές είναι ανά καμπίνα, δηλαδή ανεξάρτητα από τον αριθμό των επιβατών, πληρώνει κανείς μόνο την καμπίνα. Για παράδειγμα, για το νυχτερινό δρομολόγιο των 9 ωρών πληρώσαμε για μια τετράκλινη 95 Ευρώ! 
Τα πλοία δεν είναι τόσο γεμάτα, όσο των ανταγωνιστών, επειδή έχουν καθιερωθεί στην αντίληψη του κόσμου ως φορτηγά πλοία! 
Η άφιξη στο Malmoe βολεύει καλύτερα από το Trelleborg, επειδή σε 5 λεπτά είσαι στον αυτοκινητόδρομο!

Το πλοίο δεν προσφέρει πολύ χώρο για βόλτες ούτε μεγάλες ανέσεις, αλλά για το σύντομο ταξίδι είναι εντάξει. Το πλήρωμα το βρήκα εντελώς αδιάφορο απέναντι στους επιβάτες ...

Το μεγάλο αρνητικό σημείο ήταν η τεράστια αύξηση των τιμώς του μπουφέ. Μέχρι πέρυσι το φαγητό ήταν δωρεάν!!! Στο πρώτο μου ταξίδι τον Απρίλη, ο μπουφές κόστιζε 6 Ευρώ. Στο τελευταίο ταξίδι πριν δύο εβδομάδες, το είχαν αυξήσει στα 14 Ευρώ!!!
Όταν ρώτησα σχετικά το πλήρωμα, μου απαντήσανε ότι είναι εντολή του νέου αφεντικού εκ Νάπολης (Grimaldi) ... Περιττό να σας πς, ότι το εστατόριο έμεινε άδειο κατά τη διάρκεια του ταξιδιού.

Και τις δύο φορές ταξίδεψα με το Europalink. 
Παρακάτω μερικές εικόνες από τα δύο ταξίδια. 

Το λιμάνι στο Travemuende
Travemόnde.jpg

Nils Holgersson
Nils Holgersson.jpg

Το πάνω γκαράζ
Garage@Night.jpg

Envoy
Envoy.jpg

Η ρεσεψιόν
Reception.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Γενικό πλάνο
Plan.jpg

Το εστιατόριο
Restaurant.jpg

Transeuropa
Transeuropa.jpg

To bar
Bar.jpg

To Europalink στο Malmoe
Europalink@Malmφ.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Ενδιαφέρουσες τόσο οι φωτό όσο και οι απόψεις/εμπειρίες σου. Απ΄ότι φαίνεται τα βαπόρια εκεί πάνω είναι απλά για να πάνε και να έρχονται, χωρίς να μπορούν να κερδίσουν τον ταξιδιώτη. Εντύπωση μου έκανε ο χώρος της ρεσεψιόν, πολύ άδειος και απόμακρος. Σαν να μπαίνεις σε κάποια απρόσωπη  πολυεθνική επιχείριση. Ίσως έχουμε μάθει εμείς διαφορετικά, τι να πω.

----------


## Haddock

> είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος, ότι η παρούσα ενότητα δεν είναι η κατάλληλη για θέματα τέτοιου είδους, αλλά δε βρήκα κάτι πιο σχετικό.
> Μήπως θα ήταν σκόπιμο, να ανοιχθεί μια ενότητα όπου θα μπορούσε ο καθένας να γράψει κάτι σχετικό με τα ταξίδια του;


Ίσως θα μπορεί να μεταφερθεί το θέμα, κάτω από τα ξένα επιβατικά πλοία??? Τα trip reports μπορούν να είναι ξεχωριστό θέμα, ή να ανήκουν στα εκάστοτε θέματα με πλοία.




> Έχοντας ταξιδέψει για 30 χρόνια μόνο στην Αδριατική και το πανέμορφο Ιόνιο, ήρθε φέτος η στιγμή να ταξιδέψω για πρώτη φορά στη Βαλτική θάλασσα!


Οι φωτογραφίες λένε πολλά αλλά θα μας ενδιέφερε η προσωπική σου σύγκριση μεταξύ Βαλτικής και Αδριατικής σε θέματα ποιότητας service και πλοίων.




> Οι τιμές είναι ανά καμπίνα, δηλαδή ανεξάρτητα από τον αριθμό των επιβατών, πληρώνει κανείς μόνο την καμπίνα. Για παράδειγμα, για το νυχτερινό δρομολόγιο των 9 ωρών πληρώσαμε για μια τετράκλινη 95 Ευρώ!


Η τιμολόγηση φαίνεται εντυπωσιακή και μου προκαλεί εντύπωση το γεγονός που δεν υπάρχει ανταπόκριση από το επιβατικό κοινό! 9ωρο ταξίδι δεν φαίνεται τόσο σύντομο, ειδικά σε ένα πλοίο με περιορισμένους χώρους ενδιαίτησης. Από τις φωτογραφίες, παρατήρησα ότι το ξενοδοχειακό του πάντως είναι σε άριστη κατάσταση και όλα αστράφτουν.

Ευχαριστούμε για το λεπτομερέστατο φωτορεπορτάζ και την ανταπόκριση από την Βόρεια Ευρώπη.

----------


## Leo

Ολόκληρη ή ενότητα των 4 πόστς μεταφέρθηκε με τον ίδιο τίτλο κάτω απο τα *Ξένα Επιβατικά Πλοία*, όπου και μπορείτε να συνεχίσετε την συζήτηση σας. Ευχαριστώ για την κατανόηση  :Smile:

----------


## Appia_1978

Ναι, έχεις δίκιο. Αφότου το είχα στείλει, το σκέφτηκα και εγώ. Η ενότητα με τα ξένα πλοία θα ήταν καταλληλότερη.

Όσον αφορά τη σύγκριση με τα πλοία της Αδριατικής:

Πρέπει κανείς να έχει πάντα υπόψην του, ότι η Finnlines είναι προτίστως μια εταιρεία Cargo. Με τη μεταφορά εμπορευμάτων βγάζει τα λεφτά της, όχι με τη μεταφορά επιβατών. Με βάση αυτό είναι κατασκευασμένα και τα πλοία της. 

Τι σημαίνει αυτό πρακτικά; 

Σημαίνει, ότι εκτός από το μπαρ που κλείνει τα μεσάνυχτα και το εστιατόριο, δε θα βρει κανείς κανένα άλλο μέρος για να πίει ή φάει κάτι. 

Δεύτερον, όλο το πλοίο έχει ειλικρινά (τις μέτρησα!) μόνο 42 καρέκλες για να καθήσει κανείς ... 

Τρίτον, το πλήρωμα αποκτά κανείς την εντύπωση, δεν ξέρει πως να αντιμετωπίσει τους επιβάτες! Εάν βεβαίως συναντήσεις κάποιον από αυτό! Ένας δουλεύει στο μπαρ και μία εισπράτει στο εστιατόριο. Πρόκειται για σελφ-σέρβις με όλη τη σημασία της λέξεως. Δηλαδή, παίρνεις ο ίδιος το φαγητό σου μέσα από τα μεγάλα καζάνια  :Very Happy: 

Το πλοίο στην αρχή κάθε ταξιδιού καθαρίζεται. Κατά τη διάρκεια του ταξιδιού όμως τα τυχόν σκουπίδια ή λεκέδες, παραμένουν όπως έχουν ...

Και τέλος, όπως είναι φυσικό, ο χώρος για περπάτημα στα καταστρώματα, είναι εξαιρετικά μικρός.

Τα θετικά τώρα:

Η επιβίβαση/αποβίβαση εκτελείται άψογα! Από τη στιγμή που σου δίνεται το σήμα να ανέβεις με το αυτοκίνητό σου στο πλοίο μέχρι που θα ανοίξεις την πόρτα της καμπίνας σου, δε θα χρειαστείς ούτε 5 λεπτά. Σε αυτό παίζει βεβαίως και ρόλο, ο μικρός αριθμός των επιβατών. Την πρώτη φορά είμασταν περίπου 15 άτομα και καμιά 30 φορτηγατζήδες και τη δεύτερη περίπου 50 + 50. 

Κάτι που παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο, θεωρώ ότι είναι η καθαριότητα των χώρων υγιεινής. Εκεί η Finnlines είναι εξαίσια! Όλα πεντακάθαρα. 

Οι ώρες απόπλου και άφιξης τηρούνται με ακρίβεια δευτερολέπτου. 

Γενικά, το ρεσουμέ μου, είναι το παρακάτω:

Εάν είχα να επιλέξω μεταξύ ενός ταξιδιού με τη Finnlines και ενός όπως ήταν στην Αδριατική τη δεκαετία του 80, θα διάλεγα ανεπιφύλακτα την Αδριατική.
Εάν έπρεπε να επιλέξω μεταξύ ενός ταξιδιού με τη Finnlines και ενός στην Αδριατική, όπως είναι συνήθως τώρα, θα διάλεγα τη Finnlines.

Ο λόγος; 
Το σέρβις στη Finnlines είναι σχεδόν ανύπαρκτο. Οι τιμές όμως είναι ασυναγώνιστες!
Στην Αδριατική τώρα, κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη, το σέρβις ολοένα και χειροτερεύει και οι τιμές έχουν φτάσει στα ύψη ...
Οπότε, για ένα σχετικά σύντομο ταξίδι των περίπου 10 ωρών, προτιμώ τη φθηνότερη εταιρεία, μιας και οι ακριβότερες δεν προσφέρουν και πολύ καλύτερη εξυπηρέτηση. 
Όλα αυτά βεβαίως αποτελούν την καθαρά προσωπική μου άποψη, βασιζόμενη στην εμπειρία πάρα πολλών ταξιδιών και δεν έχουν βεβαίως σκοπό να θίξουν ή να κακοκαρδίσουν κανέναν!

Κάτι τελευταίο. Οι επιβάτες για Σουηδία προτιμούν κυρίως την TT-Line. Οι λόγοι είναι, ότι η Finnlines συνδέεται με τη μεταφορά Cargo. Πολύ ούτε που ξέρουν, ότι μεταφέρει και επιβάτες!
Επιπλέον, οι περισσότεροι τουρίστες στη Σουηδία είναι Γερμανοί και για αυτό προτιμούν την TT-Line ή τη Scandlines που είναι Γερμανικές εταιρείες.

Α, και κάτι με Ελληνικό ενδιαφέρον. Μίλησα λίγο με το άτομο του πληρώματος στο μπαρ, για το πως εξελίσσεται η εταιρεία από τότε που την εξαγόρασε ο Grimaldi. Μου είπε, ότι στη Φιλανδία έχουν τεράστιο πρόβλημα με τον τρόπο με τον οποίον ο Grimaldi κάνει κουμάντο στη Finnlines! 
Π.χ., θυμόσαστε αυτό που ανέφερα σχετικά με την αύξηση των τιμών του μπουφέ; Για τους Φιλανδούς ο δωρεάν μπουφές ήταν κάτι το ιερό. Το γεγονός ότι τους εξαναγκάσανε να επιβάλουν πληρωμή για αυτόν, τους έθιξε αφάνταστα στην αξιοπρέπειά τους ... Σε πρώτη φάση, αυτό ισχύει μεταξύ Σουηδίας - Γερμανίας και από του χρόνου επίσης μεταξύ Φιλανδίας - Γερμανίας. 
Επιπλέον, στη Φιλανδία παραπονιούνται ότι ο Grimaldi παρέα με τους υπόλοιπους Ιταλούς στη διοίκηση, κάνουν μοναχικό κουμάντο, χωρίς να λαμβάνουν υπόψη τους, τις προτροπές και προτάσεις των Φιλανδών, που στο κάτω κάτω της γραφής, δουλεύουν ήδη δεκαετίες ολόκληρες στην περιοχή και σίγουρα την ξέρουν καλύτερα!!!

Αυτά προς το παρόν. Για οποιαδήποτε άλλη απορία, ξέρετε που θα με βρείτε ;-)  :Very Happy:

----------


## stelios_ag

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Appia_1978 για τις πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες πληροφορίες που μας μεταφέρεις! 
 :Very Happy:

----------


## heraklion

APPIA 1978 οδηγός φορτηγού είσαι?

----------

